# Need Help Regarding Buying A WiFi Router With USB Dongle Support.



## ajitdash (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello team digit,
Its ajit from bhubaneswar and i need to get a suggestion from your team regarding buying a wifi router with USB Dongle Support.I have a Dongle of Bsnl which is ZTE AC8700 which gives speed upto 2.4Mbps and i need a compatible Wifi router as these type of routers only support specific dongles.In my idea theres a D'link router which is DWR-131,and the customer support agents say that this router is compatible with my dongle,but still i am in a doubt in buying it.
Kindly please suggest me the best and correct one for my need.
I Thank You For The Help You Provide In The Near Future..


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2012)

Your budget?


----------



## asingh (Feb 24, 2012)

ajitdash said:


> Hello team digit,
> Its ajit from bhubaneswar and i need to get a suggestion from your team regarding buying a wifi router with USB Dongle Support.I have a Dongle of Bsnl which is ZTE AC8700 which gives speed upto 2.4Mbps and i need a compatible Wifi router as these type of routers only support specific dongles.In my idea theres a D'link router which is DWR-131,and the customer support agents say that this router is compatible with my dongle,but still i am in a doubt in buying it.
> Kindly please suggest me the best and correct one for my need.
> I Thank You For The Help You Provide In The Near Future..



Check out the ekwireless website. And check compatibility with your model.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

Dont report posts and then type a reply *ajitdash*



> saswat my budget is nthng lyk specific but i need a gud router and to wich i cn rely on blindly..bt bfore closing my eyes i need to interrogate abt it 1000 tyms..
> 
> -ajitdash


----------



## ajitdash (Feb 24, 2012)

asingh, is that ekwireless a gud company?? ..i mean overall?? ......coz it was formed in early 2009..and i dont know about its product reviews..

sarath,,,me to post reply karke submit reply kar raha hu..anyways i need suggestion..


----------

